# Changing thread color



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

The first rod that I helped build, I picked the wrong color scheme being a rookie with no knowledge of the color wheel at the time. The dummy picked black and blue thread on a black blank. Of course it came out black on black with a speck of blue in the right light. I am thinking the fix will be re-wrapping a different color scheme over the existing and adding another coat of finish. Am I still thinking like a dummy or do I need to strip it and start over?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

so your saying it looks like the guides are only held on by the one little thin strip of blue?... sounds like a pretty cool wrap... I had my gotcha rod wrapped like that... way cool... if it ain't broke leave it be... do the next one differently...


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

:fishing:If you would like you could change it a little by taking some epoxy and mixing it with a little model paint not a lot just enough to change the color of the finish. It is called marbeling it looks great Im planning on doing that with my next build take a look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqgEU5ox3n8 I thinkit might look cool with a black background then do some blue swirls or streaks on top. You just might like it!!!:fishing:


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I know virtually nothing about rod building, but if it's purely the cosmetics you want to change I'd try to marble it before I re-wrapped it!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Adding another layer of thread, and more epoxy to the rod will severely slow the recovery of the rod. This effect will be more on lighter rods, and less on heavers and heavier rods. I would re-wrap it personally, but thats just my .02


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks to all for the very good advice. Marbeling sounds unique and I will check it out. I will choose thread color with a better insight on my next build.


----------

